

How To Make Clouds Indoors: Nimbus By Berndnaut Smilde (2013) - stevewilhelm
http://www.yatzer.com/nimbus-berndnaut-smilde

======
fragsworth
There is nothing about "how" to make clouds here. Just a bunch of promotional
artsy mumbo-jumbo. Nothing about "how".

~~~
brianmwaters_hn
Well, it does say that a fog machine is used, so it looks like there aren't
"real" clouds; at least not in the sense that they're overwhelmingly water
vapor.

Still cool though.

------
slm_HN
Indoor clouds?! This is cirrious business.

